# Some bling rod



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I just finished my second build, and wanted to see what you guys think about it. It might not be very pretty, but it is very functional. I got the blank from Chunkin Charlie, and it is a Rainshadow XSB 822.5 that I cut down to 6.5' from the butt end. The first three guides are simple spiralled Fuji Alconites in sizes 7,4, and 5, with Sic 3.5's to the micro top. It balances out incredible well and feels feather light. Thank you very much Charlie for the help, it was very nice to meet you. I am sorry for the bad pictures, but it was very hard to take pictures of the rod.
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one! I bet that thing is feather light...


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice build


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool!
You can always add fancy decor later on if your into that. I bet it does the job quite well as it is.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Leo that is sharp.

Guy's if Leo rods were any lighter they would float. He has taken the micros to a whole new level.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys for the comments. The rod works great. I finally got to slime it up yesterday, and I love it.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Nice build bro._


----------



## bass hawg (Nov 21, 2009)

How much better does a spiral (acid)wrapped rod function better that the traditional wrapped rod or is it more for looks?I know this is a newbi question,but I would love to know.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

bass hawg said:


> How much better does a spiral (acid)wrapped rod function better that the traditional wrapped rod or is it more for looks?I know this is a newbi question,but I would love to know.


It reduces the torque that's trying to twist the rod over while you're fighting a fish.


----------

